# Sticky  Kayak mods



## Seatmech86

Starting a thread for Kayak mods so there's one thread easy find and isn't going to roll all the way to the back and forgotten. So if you got em' post 'em. I'll get it going, mine are pretty basic but hopefully they're followed up with some of the more sophistcated one's.


I have a Pelican Castaway that I haven't done to much with other than the milk crate with rod holders and permanently plugged the forward scuppers.


My Pescadore 12 has been modified with a Scotty flush mount rod holder and Harmony anchor trolly. It has the same milk crate mod with zip tied PVC for vertical rod holders with the Igloo Ice Cube cooler. I also plugged those giant scuppers with expandable freeze plugs with the lowest point plugged with the regular old boat stopper. The flush mount rod holder came with it but I plan on getting another.


Most required a rivet gun which I was able to pick up for $12. I would have owned on along time ago had I know thats all they cost.


----------



## azevedo16

Nice!


----------



## XWILLX

*Standnfish*

Check this out:thumbsup:

http://www.standnfish.com/


----------



## bbarton13

here is my mod to my hobie pro angler to help seal up the front hatch! wont leak a drop now!


----------



## need2fish

*Manually Pumped Bait Well*

Finally decided to try making a bait well. Decided to eliminate the pump and use a manual bailing pump. Pretty simple (which is pretty much a requirement for my all thumbs skill level). No glue just pvc drains, o rings, and a bailing pump with some zip ties and a 5 gallon bucket. Looking forward to trying it out. Hope it works.


----------



## funkycol77

very nice...ill be picking your brain for help with the trolly once i do it...i also have a pescador, whats the benefit of plugging the scuppers? does it hurt anything? thanks


----------



## DTFuqua

How do you like the Pescador? I'm getting a little envious. Mine hasn't even gotten wet yet. The only mod done to mine so far is naming it.


----------



## Seatmech86

I like it but, it looks like you're missing a factory mod, unless I'm missing something. My center hatch came with the bungee set up around it. I haven't found a use for it yet but it'll be pretty convenient when I do. I wonder why it didn't get installed?


----------



## funkycol77

@fuqua...im happy w mine, wish i would've discovered the sport much earlier...mods and rigging are inevidable (ie, anchors, holders, etc..)...cool name!


----------



## DTFuqua

Thanks. I have to get things lined out before I start doing anything permanent and know exactly what and how I'm gonna do something. I need to decide what kinda crate/cooler combination I will want when the time comes and I know I want an anchor trolly system but haven't found the hardware yet. I am not a cold weather person and don't have anything to wear for the cold but am looking for a window when the stars all line up for me to get my boat wet and play for a few hours ASAP but not in any real hurry. I am gonna make a sail system similar to a Pacific Action's sail system but the problem with one of those is you might get a good sail leaving your putin spot and have a long paddle getting back. There are no "upwind tacks" with these simple systems.


----------



## Yakmaster

nice man


----------



## punkfishking

I do not have a pic of it but I made a pole anchor with a pole spear. It fits right through my scupper hole and fits perfect on the side of my kayak where there is a spot to hold a paddle. It is a metal JBL pole spear that I was not really using and it works perfect to stick in the sand throught the scupper hole. I am finding you have to be a bit creative to fish on a kayak but it is by far the best thing I have purchased.


----------



## Seatmech86

funkycol77 said:


> very nice...ill be picking your brain for help with the trolly once i do it...i also have a pescador, whats the benefit of plugging the scuppers? does it hurt anything? thanks


I fish from my kayak year round so I prefer to stay dry. I do have a regular boat stopper so I can pull it if nesisary. 8 scupper at an inch and a 1/4 might be a little over the top.

The trolly instructions, well how can I put it, they sucked. The way I set it up I didn't have to mount the cleat that didn't come with hardware.


----------



## funkycol77

makes sense seatmech...thanks


----------



## MillerTime

*GPS/Fish Finder setup*

I spent a long time figuring out how I wanted to install this and finally decided to start cutting holes so I could actually use it. I put the GPS puck on the back because I didn't want to look at it all day while fishing and I ran the transducer cable out the same hole that the GPS cable came from. Note to someone else. In the middle of the back of a Pro Angler is the thinnest spot and trying to get a cable through there was almost impossible. I drilled a hole that I thought was perfect and I couldn't slide the cable in since there wasn't enough room to slide the cable past the bottom of the hull. I got the idea for the transducer mount from a guy on Brandon's Pro Angler Facebook page. This way I can easily move it out of the way when launching by myself so it doesn't scrape on the ground.


----------



## MillerTime

*Lights*

I want to say that without the help from KJ (TrophyHusband) I don't think my lights would be working right now. I really don't know much about trying to get electrical things to work right but knew that I wanted to have both red and white leds. I wanted the red ones for fishing so I wouldn't lose my night vision and then white ones in case I really needed to actually see what I was doing. I have a single on/off/on switch that at the moment is more of a momentarily on switch since the rubber boot is a little too rigid at the moment and likes to flip the switch back off. I put one red and one white led on each side of the hull and they are hooked up to the same battery as my fish finder. My next project when it gets here is trying to figure out a way to hook up a trolling motor on it simply because I would like to be able to take the kayak farther to be able to scout some new places a lot easier.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Sweet looks great


----------



## MillerTime

oxbeast1210 said:


> Sweet looks great


Thanks. I had to take the rod tubes out to gain some more access to install the lights and it was an extreme pain to take them out and put them back in.


----------



## Trophyhusband

Those lights really light it up don't they?


----------



## MillerTime

Trophyhusband said:


> Those lights really light it up don't they?


They looked great in my completely dark garage. They were installed by a master craftsman you know.


----------



## DTFuqua

I wonder if you put some outside, would they act as an attractor like pier lights are supposed to?


----------



## Seatmech86

*Outriggers!*

Finally got my Scotty Rocket Launchers in to rig'em up some outriggers!

2 Scotty Rocket Launchers (P-cola kayak and sail), $23ea.
2 Boat Fenders (Walmart), $12ea.
4 2' sections of 1-1/4" PVC, 2 1-1/4" "T"s, 4 1-1/4" 90 deg. elbows, 4 1-1/4" to 1/2" reducers, 1 2' section of 1/2" PVC, PVC "Rain or Shine PVC cement. (Innerarity ACE Hardware), $32 for the lot.
2 1/8" thick, 4" X 4" aluminum backing plate for support. (Had 'em on hand.)
Install Scotty's with stabilizer plate, set everything up and cut PVC to fit fenders, assemble it all on level ground, mark everything, glue it up and let it stand per directions.

Don't use rivets, use nut and bolt hardware.

Not sure if they're going to work, will find out tomorrow. It does look like I may have to further beef up the mounting but we'll see what happens.


----------



## Trophyhusband

I did a lot of mods to my yak, but here's a video of one of the cooler mods.


----------



## Seatmech86

Way to one up a guy. Just joshin', but thats pretty sweet what all did you use to put it together. Looks like you were really cooking.


----------



## MrFish

Trophyhusband said:


> I did a lot of mods to my yak, but here's a video of one of the cooler mods.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIui6jW8Vos


That's pretty cool. What did you make the mast out of?


----------



## Trophyhusband

Seatmech86 said:


> Way to one up a guy. Just joshin', but thats pretty sweet what all did you use to put it together. Looks like you were really cooking.


The outriggers are pvc pipe with crab buoys. The mast is fiberglass and the sail is made from a tarp.


----------



## Trophyhusband

MrFish said:


> That's pretty cool. What did you make the mast out of?


i ended up using fiberglass. My first two masts were schedule 80 pvc with aluminum conduit epoxied inside, but it was too flexible. I found a place online that sold the fiberglass tubes pretty cheap.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Nice let me know how it works out seatmech


----------



## Nibbley15

You going to load that thing up today and go fishing or what?


----------



## Seatmech86

*Works like a champ!*

I am actually in bayou grande in my pescie standing up texting this right now!


----------



## DTFuqua

Have you looked at the Pacific Action Sail setup for the kayak? I seems to work well without being very intrusive to the kayak as far as making new holes and such. I've only seen it on youtube so I may be speaking about something that is better show than go. There are a few sites showing how to DIY this type sail system. I did like it enough to buy some material to make the sail from.


----------



## Trophyhusband

DTFuqua said:


> Have you looked at the Pacific Action Sail setup for the kayak? I seems to work well without being very intrusive to the kayak as far as making new holes and such. I've only seen it on youtube so I may be speaking about something that is better show than go. There are a few sites showing how to DIY this type sail system. I did like it enough to buy some material to make the sail from.


That would be better for fishing than my set up. With the Pacific Action it looks like you could easily collapse and get it out of the way for fighting a fish. Mine is ok for smaller fish, but for bigger fish that you may have to play for a while you really need to get it out of the way.

If you don't have a pattern to work from, use a tarp and double sided carpet tape to make a sail first. That way you can fine tune your design and make multiple sails very cheap until you get a design you're happy with. Then you can use the refined tarp sail to make your patterns for the final cloth sale made from more expensive material.


----------



## DTFuqua

I found a file with the dimensions to make it but nothing about doing it DIY is set in stone. I just need to get the mounting hardware and strapping. What I really need is to get my boat wet. Seems like I've had it forever and it hasn't even been in the water yet. I may get an opportunity this coming week to just get it out a try a little paddling. My fishing license came in the other day but I want to try just paddling a little before trying to fish out of it. I fished out of a canoe before and enjoyed paddling it around but I was a lot younger and in a lot better condition then.


----------



## bbarton13

installed some scotty rod holders with extenders and a yakattack panfish portrait all on flush mount scotty bases so they can be removed when fly fishing!


----------



## Seatmech86

*Two-fer*

Got two mods to the new Yak, first more trunk for my junk and a spray skirt that will hopefully allow me to handle a little bit rougher waters. The trunk is made of a six dollar tote from Wally World with pvc riveted to the the inside. The skirt is made of scrap Hurculite I had siting around the house put together with some help from a friend that can sew better than I can.


----------



## Seatmech86

My son wanted to go kayak fishing so I did a side car mod a while back to my Native 14.5 Propel which while fun was a complete disaster. I lashed my Sevylor Colorado tandem inflatable next to it and it was a bit of a rough day and the waves between the two shot straight up and soaked both of us but he was having a great time. Mod Pic is not the best but niether was the mod. It did have his seal of approval.


----------



## johnpaul

Any sugestions on building an anchore pole for my kayak. Any thing that I could use as an anchore pole?


----------



## DTFuqua

Grainger has just the thing. http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/DYNAFORM-Rod-Stock-4ATL9?Pid=search. There are other sizes if you search for fiberglass rod.


----------



## azevedo16

I have always used a piece of 3/4 inch pvc with a tee on top


----------



## Hunt4Jesus

This is funny, but I used an old boat antenna that had broken. The one for the vhf, I liquid nailed the bottom and then electrical taped it up. On the end that screws in I put a zip tie through the hole that wire goes thru and then a galvanized shackle that i tied rope to. It is about 6ft but works great. No flex and holds yak good.


----------



## brandongaspard1777

I've got a current designs kestrel 140 (sit in) that i'm fishing out of, so I'm very limited on space. My only mods are a spray skirt with pockets, a few extra loops mounted so I can strap stuff down, an anchor trolley, and the centerpiece...

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_346703_-1?N=77985500+619754324

It is expensive, but worth it. I was using a milk crate, and everything I had in the crate fits in pockets or attaches to this cooler with the exception of my drag along bait bucket, which takes up very little real estate strapped on the bow. It has two rod holders, a large pouch the length of the back, two large pouches on front (one of which is probably waterproof/resistant), and pouches on the sides. It takes up a little more room than my crate, but it is also a COOLER!


----------



## AndyS

So Santa brought me a fishfinder for my OK Prowler BigGame. Question ... center mount it or offset to one side?


----------



## packrat

i have a sit on style and have added a cooler carrier on front witch slides towards me to gain access to bait and storage


----------



## C1DoG

I have a sit in that I have modified with Railblaza star ports for fishing. I installed a few to hold a fishfinder, fishing pole, and my paddle.


----------



## ghoot

*Got her rigged up.*

Posted this in the "Show US your yak" section, but thought this would be a better place for it.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

that is very impressive and innovative Ghoot.


----------



## packrat

very cool outriggers would like to deplicate on my rig, i have to post some of the cooler carrier i build :thumbup:


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

Ghoot, how do have it secured to your yak? i can't tell in the pictures, but did you have to cut into your yak? O*D*W


----------



## ghoot

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Ghoot, how do have it secured to your yak? i can't tell in the pictures, but did you have to cut into your yak? O*D*W


In that second from the last pic, you can see a hole in the PVC. There's a bolt in there. Did that on both sides. Took the rod holders out so I could get in there and get a nut on it. I also have a bolt on the end of the smaller brace that comes in at an angle, but they really aren't needed since the force of the floats pushed that down against the yak when in the water. I'm going to go back and rig it with bolts "permanently" mounted in the yak so I can just remove two nuts to take the whole thing off.

My daughter weights about 100 pounds, and she sat in the back and rode out a ways withe me and jumped out and climbed back it. I could barely tell she was climbing back in, really stable. Had some decent sized swells coming over the side of the yak when paddling back in from the Miss Louise, but never felt like it was going to turn over at all.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

Thanks, Ghoot.


----------



## C1DoG

Pungo 140 I outfitted with railblaza starports to hold the kayak paddle and fishing pole holder. Also have a few for other accessories I may add later. Looking to install a fishfinder in the dashboard. Also installed a yak-gear anchor trolley. Yak hasn't been in the water since the twins were born, going to have to get it wet again and test everything out.


----------



## cbump

The fleet stripped down for cleaning:


----------



## cbump

Meant for that to be posted in the yaks thread.


----------



## C1DoG

I now have a Humminbird 346C di fishfinder and a ram mount transducer mount installed now.


----------



## yakster

Decided to make my own simple PVC dolly using the aft scuffer holes


----------



## SaltWaterBuck

yakster said:


> Decided to make my own simple PVC dolly using the aft scuffer holes


 have you drug it across beach sand yet ive been thinkin bout makin one from pvc ive got all the stuff already just not sure how it would hold up over deep soft sand


----------



## lowprofile

fully loaded, those tires suck. invest in the wheelies wheels. or whatever the big balloon tires are.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck

ive got a set of atv tires off one of those little kids four wheelers i think they will do nice im more concerned with the strength of the pvc have you ever seen them snap or do they generally hold up ok


----------



## SaltWaterBuck

i would love to get the baloons and a nice cart but im on a tight budget right now and i understand that they get a little pricey


----------



## SaltWaterBuck

lowpro do you run that PA with the black pvc rigging ??


----------



## lowprofile

SaltWaterBuck said:


> lowpro do you run that PA with the black pvc rigging ??


ya, but its Nathans now (ARslinger). i had the regular wheels and it SUCKED! dragging it bare was better.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck

i was checkin it out on saturday that thing is sweet ive got tha search13 paddle yak and it sucks to drag bare i mean it is really horrible ive got to get something to get me by for a while till i can get a nice cart but i think the nice cart will wait till ive gotten into a peddle yak those boats look great made me feel outdated like i was in a duggout canoe r somethin lol


----------



## lowprofile

SaltWaterBuck said:


> i was checkin it out on saturday that thing is sweet ive got tha search13 paddle yak and it sucks to drag bare i mean it is really horrible ive got to get something to get me by for a while till i can get a nice cart but i think the nice cart will wait till ive gotten into a peddle yak those boats look great made me feel outdated like i was in a duggout canoe r somethin lol


A peddle yak makes a load of difference, especially when fishing deep structure and trolling is a breeze!

i'm def. going to get another PA. we'll just have to see what they have in 2016


----------



## Kefhllie

great made me feel outdated like i was in a duggout canoe r somethin lol


----------



## Jason

I actually have something to add to this!!! yeahhhhh:thumbsup: I had a post but will stick it in here and up date it when I do mine in the next couple weeks (depending on when I get the stuff in). I wanted to put some PVC rocket launchers in but didn't want old white or what little grey you can find, and didn't want to order any black (can't find it anywhere) so I did a search and found how to stain PVC where it won't come off. Paint flakes off then will look like crap so I am going to try this dye!!! I'm guessing the letters and numbers on the pipe will show through a bit but it'll look better then the white!!!
I'm not quite sure I want to go through this but I am contemplating it due to our yaks being yeller, I thought matching launchers would look great! Interesting article fer those who might be interested!!!

http://makezine.com/projects/make-30...olor-you-like/

I bought a bottle big enough on ebay fer a total of 10-11 bucks (that includes shipping). My local ACE has the MEK fer 10 bucks fer a quart. They have different colors on ebay, and I'm guess ing you could do specialized colors by mixing the dyes???

I'll keep ya'll posted!


----------



## tdock14

*Shallow water anchor mod*

Check it out. Just finished tonight. Ready for Destin July 4th week!


----------



## Geffellz18

Led lights for port/starboard notification. Green led strip lighting under hull for fish attracting. 8aa battery power source for 12volt connection placed inside waterproof plano box. Also have led stern light wired behind seat.


----------



## Geffellz18

Where to start. Anchor trolley system, custom built trolling motor mount with outriggers, pvc rod holders mounted to cooler, several scotty mounts, yak attack gear track system, etc., etc.


----------



## Tofnda

duggout canoe r somethin lol


----------



## SaltWaterBuck

Tofnda said:


> duggout canoe r somethin lol


lol true story i still havent upgraded from the ol'duggie


----------



## squirrely_diver

*Hobie PA trailer mod*

Turned my motorcycle trailer into a double decker ! Not a yak mod but it transports my PA perfectly ! We added the top tier for my bother inlaws ocean pro so we could yak-pool :thumbup:


----------



## chappy1062

*Crate Build*

Weekend crate build. What additions would you add? Primary use will be on my Propel 12.5.


----------



## HRTCTLR

*PA 14 Mod*

I am kind of settling on this final version. Took it out in the gulf this past Friday and it was very stable and it is not glued together yet. It fits a 48 quart Igloo cooler and allows quick access to spare rods when site fishing.


----------



## NLytle

Of bare with me...

Has anyone thought about putting foam in the bottom of their kayak? (Where you stand)

I love my Jackson BigRig. I can stand for days. But I can only point my feet forward and after a day of fan casting the flats my lower back takes a beating because my feet are pointed forward and my body is shifted in the direction I casted. 

The Jackson BigRig has a water bottle holder molded into the cockpit and a platform with a ram mount in the center. 

I would post a pic but I'm at the hospital. All is well. 

If I cut the foam to form fit around the molding I would have a flat area that I could stand and face any direction in. (stability is far from an issue) 


Thoughts? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle

This is the only picture I have that shows the water bottle molding. If you zoom in between my feet the multi tool is where the water goes. 

Just looking to see if anyone has done it. I will most likely pick up some foam and start a temporary design when we get released this evening. 

While mommy and baby sleep I will see what I can come up with. Solid plan no chance I have the time haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle

I have created and tested my casting platform for the Jackson BigRig. 

My first attempt starter with spray foam and I quickly realized it was not going to work out. 

I decided to head on down to Navarre Lumber in search of 2" foam board. They only had 3/4" in stock. I purchased 1 4x8' sheet. 

Once home I turned my freshly swept garage into a foam mess. I did not have a solid plan and just started cutting and building up layers. 

3 layers did the trick. I duck taped the layers together to ensure a solid fit. Trimmed a little and then covered the entire contraption with the remainder of the roll. I then sprayed a bottle of LeakSeal over the duct tape to prevent water from getting to the duct tape. (I plan to add another coat or two. Just to make sure it holds up.)

I may make another model in the future. I do not like that only my heels contact the foot pegs. I lose a lot of leverage so for long paddle days the platform is removed. I have had the platform on the water 3 times and it's awesome being able to "walk around" in the yak. 

Pictures below. Thanks for reading. (Don't mind all that sand in that first picture. I took the picture as soon as arrived home.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yakmedic 5

*redripper*



Seatmech86 said:


> I am actually in bayou grande in my pescie standing up texting this right now!


Looks great I have the same one thought about building some for mine.


----------



## jbs_bama

I have created a raised seat for my OK Trident 13. This is a "prototype" and further testing will be done soon....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kmw-RKNBcWQ&list=PLgIzX6ee-B-6rvc_m7GWRqGdDBW2vXnhV&index=1


----------



## Surfgod84

This is the kayak cart I made, it has wheels so I can roll it to the back of truck and slide it right in. Also put in the bottom for storage and rod racks on the side, cost about $80 to make.


----------



## EricVF

Surfgod84 said:


> This is the kayak cart I made, it has wheels so I can roll it to the back of truck and slide it right in. Also put in the bottom for storage and rod racks on the side, cost about $80 to make.


 I LIKE IT! Makes me wanna go clean out my shop so I'll have room to make two of those.


----------



## Surfgod84

It definitely makes things easier and keeps all my gear off the floor.


----------



## EricVF

*Slow evening at the Fire Station=PA rod holders*

This is one of several mods I've done in the last several weeks. I've been hauling the Hobies to the station with me on the weekends and tinker between calls (because the bosses usually don't venture out on the weekends). This is first one that was pretty enough to share haha. The less attractive and less interesting were insulating the front hatch and building a rear facing fighting chair so my 7 year old can go trolling with me. I was going to build the typical rod holders that went all the way across, but those have to have a connection left loose to be able to remove them. Plus it would've prevented the use of my sons fighting chair. So I came up with this scheme. It's all 1-1/2" pipe with a 1-1/4" reducer at the molded in rod holders. They are easily removed, cheap (in comparison), and simple. They seem pretty sturdy, but I won't know for sure until a shark tests them out for me next time I'm out. My next project is going to be a big wheeled kayak cart. 

Y'all give me some feedback on these holders!!!!


----------



## EricVF

View from another angle. They angle in nicely behind my seat.


----------



## NLytle

I think they look very good. Let's see a picture of the second chair. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricVF

Nlytme said:


> I think they look very good. Let's see a picture of the second chair.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do.... as soon I get a few minutes free. Might be Saturday.


----------



## EricVF

Nlytme said:


> I think they look very good. Let's see a picture of the second chair.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This turned out to be more of a rough draft. The crate needs to be cut down. The seat is a little too high. It keeps wanting to tip forward. I'll probably tackle that next week and let you know how it turns out.


----------



## NLytle

Now that little guy is going to enjoy himself! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricVF

Nlytme said:


> Now that little guy is going to enjoy himself!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah. He's excited.


----------



## EricVF

If you try this I suggest cutting the crate appr. as shown.


----------



## EricVF

*Bait tube*

One more for ya. I had forgotten that I did this awhile back. Just have to put the tether rope on.


----------



## TommyPTV

*Boat Fenders*

I believe I bought the same fenders as you from Walmart but the 1/2 inch pvc pipe doesn't fit in the holes. The holes on the fender are a little smaller. Any suggestions?



Seatmech86 said:


> Finally got my Scotty Rocket Launchers in to rig'em up some outriggers!
> 
> 2 Scotty Rocket Launchers (P-cola kayak and sail), $23ea.
> 2 Boat Fenders (Walmart), $12ea.
> 4 2' sections of 1-1/4" PVC, 2 1-1/4" "T"s, 4 1-1/4" 90 deg. elbows, 4 1-1/4" to 1/2" reducers, 1 2' section of 1/2" PVC, PVC "Rain or Shine PVC cement. (Innerarity ACE Hardware), $32 for the lot.
> 2 1/8" thick, 4" X 4" aluminum backing plate for support. (Had 'em on hand.)
> Install Scotty's with stabilizer plate, set everything up and cut PVC to fit fenders, assemble it all on level ground, mark everything, glue it up and let it stand per directions.
> 
> Don't use rivets, use nut and bolt hardware.
> 
> Not sure if they're going to work, will find out tomorrow. It does look like I may have to further beef up the mounting but we'll see what happens.


----------



## TommyPTV

Seatmech86 said:


> Finally got my Scotty Rocket Launchers in to rig'em up some outriggers!
> 
> 2 Scotty Rocket Launchers (P-cola kayak and sail), $23ea.
> 2 Boat Fenders (Walmart), $12ea.
> 4 2' sections of 1-1/4" PVC, 2 1-1/4" "T"s, 4 1-1/4" 90 deg. elbows, 4 1-1/4" to 1/2" reducers, 1 2' section of 1/2" PVC, PVC "Rain or Shine PVC cement. (Innerarity ACE Hardware), $32 for the lot.
> 2 1/8" thick, 4" X 4" aluminum backing plate for support. (Had 'em on hand.)
> Install Scotty's with stabilizer plate, set everything up and cut PVC to fit fenders, assemble it all on level ground, mark everything, glue it up and let it stand per directions.
> 
> Don't use rivets, use nut and bolt hardware.
> 
> Not sure if they're going to work, will find out tomorrow. It does look like I may have to further beef up the mounting but we'll see what happens.


I believe I bought the same fenders as you from Walmart but the 1/2 inch pvc pipe doesn't fit in the holes. The holes on the fender are a little smaller. Any suggestions?


----------



## EricVF

*Another Sunday Station project day*

Remodeled my sons trolling chair. Made the cut I showed in the previous post. Still have 7-1/2" of storage height and the chair isn't as top heavy. Can't remember if I mentioned in my last post that the chair has hinges to allow access to the crate.


----------



## EricVF

FINALLY finished my home made "wheeleez" wannabe. Used 3/4" all thread for the axle, lawnmower rims, and inner tubes. It was a PAIN getting the wheel and tube to work out. It looks pretty ******* but maybe it'll work. Gotta be better than the plain 8x4 cart tires.


----------



## Philup22

Just finished my rod holder. Only took about 15 minutes to put together. But it did take 3 trips to lowes due to bad measurements lol. Only cost $18. Very simple yet affective mod.


----------



## Stressless

Similar to the one above - I've been fishing with this for about four years... 












Works well on the troll - make sure you measure the length of the rod holder for the troll to where you sit - it's a stretch when a big fish is tugging and you have to turn to get it out.


----------



## EMT90

Copied this from Chris V. Thank you for the inspiration.

Going to add/modify things once I test it out on the water with a cooler.

The flush rod holders can still hold rods which turned out nice, also left access for the hatch behind the seat.

Anyone know where you can find bags/tupperware that will fit flush in there? Right now its just a opening into the hull.

Got all the PVC for under $30


----------



## cmg76

ghoot said:


> Posted this in the "Show US your yak" section, but thought this would be a better place for it.


geez i know this is old and if you see this post id love some better pics of the outriggers you created

[email protected]


----------



## Hobart

*Supernova HPA extreme LED's on a PA14*

I posted this in show us your yak section it is more of a mod so I figured I would post it here also. I added some LED's to my PA 14 originally just wanted a interior light for night fishing. Well I started researching online and came across these guys Supernova LED's. The reviews were great a little expensive. I originally did not want any lights on the outside of the kayak but decided to get the kit for the PA that came with everything except a battery. The install wasn't terrible longest process was mocking up everything where I wanted it to go and the hesitation on drilling holes in the hull. After all was said and done I am very impressed and very pleased with how they turned out. Final cost for me because I had to buy a another battery and holder and a new soldering gun was $380.00 the LED kit was 279.00 I think with free shipping. Overall I can't wait to get out and try them next weekend I had to let the 5200 silicone sit up for over 24hrs to cure out. Pictures doesn't really do them justice lets just say they are bright!


----------



## Old chief

I added the. Harmony anchor trolley last week to my kayak. The kit instructions were terrible but thanks to youtube I was able to get the thing installed. To hopefully help some other poor fool who bought this kit I put together a quick video to assist. https://youtu.be/WqWGAC4Wpv8


----------



## 2yaks

Well here is my rig


----------



## NKlamerus

2yaks said:


> Well here is my rig


Pure genius. Cheap and stable too I bet? 

How does she ride with one person?


----------



## 2yaks

Just me it's great, I put an ice chest where my partner would go. They're sun dolphin 10ss. 36lb electric motor. Right rear bucket holds my anchor and backup battery. Truck battery lasts the motor on high speed (guessing 5 miles an hour) about 3 hours. Backup is half an hour. Wooden bar is ratcheted down on both ends and has L shaped lumber brackets screwed in to keep it stationary. But myself it takes about 15 minutes to put the two yaks together and I carry them on J racks on my roof rack. Petty cheap yaks and don't go perfectly straight but when I put them side by side it's amazing and very, very stable.*looking for a fishing partner* with two people it still works great, but until I build the ice chest in the center I just use the buckets for my catch.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Poor man custom kayak stuff


----------



## SaltWaterBuck

decided to ditch my milkcrate and try out a pvc rig


----------



## NICK_33

Maybe a little off topic but is the best bang for your buck paddle?


----------



## RedfishNone

Well here are some pics of my rod holder mod. Only holds 4 rods but I only take 4 when I go. The thing works great. Couple feet of pipe and a couple 45s and some t fittings and I'm good to go. Didn't use cement to secure everything but screws instead that way I can change it later if I want. I put a screw at every connection. Then I spray painted it. I used a jig saw and cut notches in the T fittings so the reels don't flop around. And the pipe that goes across the back is great for hanging my Bluetooth speaker on and also for throwing my arms up on as I lean back in my comfy seat and relax.


----------



## par7612

Seatmech86 said:


> Starting a thread for Kayak mods so there's one thread easy find and isn't going to roll all the way to the back and forgotten. So if you got em' post 'em. I'll get it going, mine are pretty basic but hopefully they're followed up with some of the more sophistcated one's.
> 
> 
> I have a Pelican Castaway that I haven't done to much with other than the milk crate with rod holders and permanently plugged the forward scuppers.
> 
> 
> My Pescadore 12 has been modified with a Scotty flush mount rod holder and Harmony anchor trolly. It has the same milk crate mod with zip tied PVC for vertical rod holders with the Igloo Ice Cube cooler. I also plugged those giant scuppers with expandable freeze plugs with the lowest point plugged with the regular old boat stopper. The flush mount rod holder came with it but I plan on getting another.
> 
> 
> Most required a rivet gun which I was able to pick up for $12. I would have owned on along time ago had I know thats all they cost.


Has anyone added a trolling motor to a vibe sea ghost?


----------



## Vonn

Yes sir. MinKota C2 30 .


----------



## NKlamerus

80$ Chinese floats. I can damn near do jumping jacks in it now









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## will46r

NKlamerus said:


> 80$ Chinese floats. I can damn near do jumping jacks in it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


You like em? I've been considering buying because I keep dumping.


----------



## NKlamerus

will46r said:


> You like em? I've been considering buying because I keep dumping.


Yeah so far they are great, I can stand and cast or paddlebaord, tiny bit more drag but it's definitely worth it for the stability 

Only issue I could see is one of them popping, I fish a lot of small ponds with timber and rocky creeks 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

